# 220v question



## sead0nkey (May 18, 2011)

I have a 220v L1430 receptacle installed 12" from the junction box it's marked "generator" there it's on a 30a circuit in the box. I have very limited experience with wiring, can I "draw" from it or is it for "feed" only? I want to run 220 tools on it... 

I 
l


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

sead0nkey said:


> I have a 220v L1430 receptacle installed 12" from the junction box it's marked "generator" there it's on a 30a circuit in the box. I have very limited experience with wiring, can I "draw" from it or is it for "feed" only? I want to run 220 tools on it...
> 
> I
> l


Power can flow in any direction. When you run a circuit it is much like a water line with a bunch of tees on it. The circuit may have been for a generator to power the panel in case of power outage but it will also flow the other direction. Since you admit limited knowledge about wiring you may need help from someone who is more knowledgeable as the 30 amp circuit should meet or exceed the tool requirement and the conductor you use must be 10 gauge or larger.


----------



## sead0nkey (May 18, 2011)

You just made my day, thank you. Now do I buy the jjp12hh or the Griz g0634XP, The 12hh is $300 extra delivered. I like the narrow footprint of the new griz. Grizzly has only a 1 year warranty where the jet as a 5 year...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've been very pleased with my grizzly tools in my shop at home, and the two industrial grizzly machines I have at work.

My only Jet tool at home is an ambient air cleaner, and it's great. I have a Jet lathe at work (massive geared head metal lathe) where parts were unavailable 5 years after delivery.


----------



## JKV (May 21, 2011)

power will take the least path of resistance so be sure you are not trying to put your new machine in the opposite direction, if you still have somthing on that circuit be sure the amps on the braker is large enough to carry.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

JKV said:


> power will take the least path of resistance so be sure you are not trying to put your new machine in the opposite direction, if you still have somthing on that circuit be sure the amps on the braker is large enough to carry.


The path of easiest resistance is the easiest path to ground. It doesn't matter if the two grids in the box are being powered by the Power Company or a home generator. He should make sure that there is nothing else hooked into that circuit or be prepared for the breaker to share its load between more than one tool. The two live conductors used for US and Canadian 220 to 240 volt power will not determine rotation direction. If, for example, you connect a pump, it will only turn one way because it will only pump in one direction. Some motors are designed to turn either direction by changing the connections in the motor. If the motor is designed that way, the diagram on the back side of the motor connection cover box will show how to do it.
It would probably be a good idea to make sure that it is a 220volt connection. There is no real guarantee that it is. It may have been designed to power a heater, refrigerator, and freezer for example, all of which could be on one side of the panel (i.e. all the same 110 volts). To tell, check the wires going to the plug-in and to the panel breaker. There should be 2 live wires going to a 220 volt breaker. There should also be a wire going to the grounding grid (bare wires) and quite likely (though not mandatory in all cases) a neutral (usually white) going to a neutral grid (a bunch of other white wires).


----------



## JKV (May 21, 2011)

Charles, you seem to be a very good electrician, I am a hvac tech. I did not want to confuse him, just give him basic knowlege on plugging in a machine to the point that he would not damage a new woodworking machine. sorry but I feel we need to help people out not go over thier heads and confuse them. As on of our guys say K.I.S.S


----------



## sead0nkey (May 18, 2011)

Well I pulled the cover off the receptacle and it had 4 wires going to it wh/red/grn/blk.


----------



## JKV (May 21, 2011)

Most of the time you would use red and black; they will carry your 110 per wire, making your 220; the white should be your common and your green will be your ground.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

If there is a transfer switch between the outlet and main box, you cannot use it for a machine.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

AxlMyk said:


> If there is a transfer switch between the outlet and main box, you cannot use it for a machine.


You could be right, especially since it is marked "generator". I have never hooked one up, but if it is one, it would have to be in the breaker since he said that it is only 12" from the box and goes directly to a breaker. Also, if it is one, there should be no power at the receptacle whether the breaker is on or off, correct? He would only have to check it with a test light or ohmmeter to find that out.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You could be right, especially since it is marked "generator". I have never hooked one up, but if it is one, it would have to be in the breaker since he said that it is only 12" from the box and goes directly to a breaker. Also, if it is one, there should be no power at the receptacle whether the breaker is on or off, correct? He would only have to check it with a test light or ohmmeter to find that out.


NOT a ohmmeter the voltage will destroy the meter. Now a volt meter or set the meter to AC volt's will be ok. I belive if the breaker is set to on their will be voltage to the receptacle . If off their will be no voltage. When the gen. is hook up that is when the main breaker is off. This so that voltage is not put on the line that goes's to the pole. This way it will not electrocute a person that is working on the line. Which is sopose to be with power on it. This is when a bad storm happen's.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Del, we tend to call the multi-function meters just "ohmmeters" here even though it is only one of a few of the available functions on the meter. 
According to what I read about transfer switches the circuit should stay dead as long as there is power coming from the power pole, whether the breaker is on or off. I'm not sure how likely Sead0nkey is to have one in his panel. I am guessing they are pricey. For example, a 40 amp GFI breaker for a hot tub is $200 here. I am considering setting up a genset circuit for myself and all you have to do to avoid putting in a transfer switch is to remember to turn your main breaker off before you fire up your genset.


----------

